# Topic Name not changing...



## alex (Jul 11, 2008)

It says Click and Hold to Change Title, but it won't change. And yes this is my own topic. And there's no option in full edit to change title, there should be!


----------



## Sephi (Jul 11, 2008)

only mods and the like can do it.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 11, 2008)

only mods and admins and staff people can change it
its just there


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 14, 2008)

It sucks that we can't change the titles ourselves, this restriction really really needs to be taken off but for some reason the admins do not hear our pleas of "let us change the titles of our own topics!"


----------

